# Guys, What Are you Really looking for?



## MirandaS. (May 31, 2012)

Hi guys,

Since most of you here are married, just wanted to ask, what made you decide to get married? 

What was the turning point in your relationship that made you go down on your knees and give that ring? 

What are you looking for in a woman that compels you to marry her?

Thanks guys, I would really appreciate it a lot if you can give me an insight on how things work on your end.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 1, 2012)

It's hard to say. Guys are looking for different things. And those different things change over time. I was looking for someone who wasn't a lot of drama. The next guy could be might've married his woman because she's a lot of drama, which makes him feel alive, and she's great in the sack, and that's all that matters. It all comes down to preference. Different people want and need different things. There's no formula. But it's good people want and need different things, because then it means that there's someone out there for almost everyone. 

So, here's what attracted me to my wife. You might need a little background, or not. If not, go ahead and skip to the last paragraph.

When I met my wife, I had been around some very strange girls. They were all very bubbly, care free, and very emotional. They honestly should have their own reality show, because everything is so dramatic to them. They were smokin' hot, so they felt they could get away with almost anything, and well, they almost could. I've grown to hate women like this nowadays. 

After a pretty long relationship with the last dramatic girl, 5 years or so, I was just exhausted. I stayed away from girls for like 4 years. Like literally, girls were not attractive to me at all. I thought I might've been gay for a bit, but guys didn't look good to me either. Part of it was heartbreak, and part of it was exhaustion.

So when I met my wife, she was the opposite of all of that. She was actually responsible. She was logical. She didn't let her emotions run her most times (but she does sometimes). She didn't go psycho when I had a friend who was a woman. All of this came to much less drama. I felt relaxed and at peace around her and not exhausted. As a matter of fact, I felt recharged. Then I started noticing other things. She was caring, she was nurturing. Nothing like the other ones I dated. She was just cool and "chill" to hang out with. She was up for most things too. There was none of that up and down, roller-coaster stuff. Everything was just constantly good. I think most importantly, I felt safe with her. Nothing was going to blow up any second. You know?

Now, I'm not saying we're perfect. We have our issues. But that's what I was looking for. I was just looking for a nice girl, stable, hates drama, she can take care of herself and didn't need me to rescue her. She's really good-hearted too. She's a much better person than me, which I can't have that, so I have to try to become a better person too. So she challenges me in certain ways.

Sorry for the book. It's just a complicated thing.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

We are all looking for the unconditional love of our mothers and the unbridled sexual desire of a nymphomaniac.

That's all.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

I'm looking for a woman that I can talk to, about anything thats on my mind. For a woman that I dont have to walk on eggshells around..A woman that won't lie to my face and leave me on the back burner forever.

OH!! and a raging nympho that can't get enough of me..


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

johnnycomelately said:


> We are all looking for the unconditional love of our mothers and the unbridled sexual desire of a nymphomaniac.
> 
> That's all.


So much truth packed into so few words. Well done.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

You are young and have plenty of time. Are you husband hunting? If you are that won't work. Men want to marry when they know they don't have to. It's all about the chase. Even if you met all these qualifications if a man thinks you are wanting marriage (at your age) they will run.

I had friends when I was young who wanted to get married and got nowhere. I was focused on my career and got several marriage proposals.

Get my drift.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

ms cleaver when outside the bedroom and jenna jamision inside the bedroom.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

MirandaS. said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Since most of you here are married, just wanted to ask, what made you decide to get married?


Our daughter



> What was the turning point in your relationship that made you go down on your knees and give that ring?


Never been on my knees, the proposal was more of a 'suggestion' lol (and she 'proposed' heh)



> What are you looking for in a woman that compels you to marry her?


Trust, love and respect. I trusted her, loved her, and respected her but I simply didn't want to get married out of principle. It was our daughter that helped me see the light. Now I find myself married to the woman who I always knew is the only one for me.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Since I plan on having a family, I was looking for a woman that would be a great mother. Compassionate and patient with children but also firm and direct.


----------

